
DIY Spot Welder [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I4Zx5VDKo
======
porphyrogene
In web development we often talk about the metrics that tell us that most
users will not wait more than two seconds for a page to load and that auto-
play content reduces return traffic. Why do these YouTube channels still have
ten-seconds-long intros and just-loud-enough-to-know-that-it's-there thrash
metal? When is YouTube finally going to become the MySpace of video sharing
and be replaced by something more elegant?

The video itself is very cool. I love the quick cuts, excellent viewing angles
and sounds of metalworking but the music detracts from the content. Primitive
Technology[1] is a great example of how to handle the audio in a video like
this.

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLoukoBs8TE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLoukoBs8TE)

~~~
djmips
because you have random access to the video not like a web page at all. I
skipped the opening so automatically that I didn't even realize what you were
talking about and had to go back and look at it again.

~~~
porphyrogene
You could pause MySpace audio the same way you can skip a YouTube intro. That
didn't both me back then, of course you stop noticing things when you get used
to them.

------
username_taco
Also arguable if not a bit pedantic: is it really DIY if you have tens of
thousands of dollars worth of machine shop tools to help you do the work? It’s
more just fabrication at that point.

~~~
adriveatrain
A screwdriver

A pillar drill

A MIG Welder + Mask

A chop saw + cutting disc

A pipe bender

Some spray

You must have really expensive tool shops round your way

~~~
imtringued
Let's be honest author of the video has a lot of tools and you omitted some of
them.

A lathe (how many people have that one in their toolbox?) An angle grinder A
metal nibbler

------
bb88
Safety Alert:

It's never a great idea to tear into a microwave unless you know what you're
doing. There's more than one way of dying.

[https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/safely-take-apart-
microwave/](https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/safely-take-apart-microwave/)

------
bassman9000
Warning: high quantities of metal in this video.

